# PES 2011: Kamera in der Wiederholung wegzoomen? Elfersteuerung?



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, kann man bei der Widerholung mit der frei bewegbaren Kamera nicht mehr rauszoomen? Die cam ist immer maximal 10m weg vom Ball und auf Bodenhöhe, ich würd so gern Szenen aus weiterer Entfernung, aber nicht in der starren Seitenansicht anschauen ^^


Ach ja: wie bewegt man den TW beim Elfer? In der Anleitung steht L bzw L + X "für weiten Sprung" - soll das der Steuerstick sein? Aber wann muss man den drücken? Oder gedrückt halten? ^^


----------



## iceman650 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also zur Wiederholung: Es gibt doch diese Ansicht, wo es aussieht, als ob man auf dem Platz steht, damit sollte es gehen.

Zu den Elfern: Es geht exakt wie Elfmeter schießen: Schusstaste+Richtung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Elfern raff ich nicht. Also, es geht um "im Spiel", wenn die cam so bescheuert von der Seite den Elfer zeigt. Muss man schon vor dem Schuss die Richtungstaste drücken? Gleichzeitig? Gedrückt halten? Auch beim Schuss: hatt 2 Elfer, die wurden beide ganz woanders hingeschossen, als ich dachte, einer kullerte rein, der andere wurde voll drübergeballert - wann muss man denn wie lange drücken?


bei der WdH: nee, das geht eben nicht. Bei Pes10 ging das noch, aber jetzt krieg ich es einfach nicht hin, das man die cam auch nach oben UND weiter weg bewegen kann, als ob quasi von einem kleinen Heli aus gefilmt wird, der über dem Spielfeld schwebt. Die cam bleibt immer auf Rasenhöhe...


----------



## iceman650 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also du solltest etwa eine halbe bis eine Sekunde die Schusstaste drücken und dann etwa 1-2 Schritte des Spielers vor dem Schuss die Richtungstaste.
Ähnlich wie bei PES10, nur ist die Steuerung empfindlicher.

Ach ja, bei der Wiederholung haben die eine Kamera abgeschafft, das stimmt, aber es gibt ja immer noch die Kamera, die wie im TV ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2010)

Diese Elfer sind echt bescheuert. Nicht mal ne Schussanzeige oder so... ist es egal, wie lang man die Richtungstaste dann drückt? Und muss man für "rechte Ecke" den Stick dann nach unten drücken, weil bei der Kamera von der Seitenlinie aus gesehen das rechte Ecke ja "unten" ist, oder muss man rechts drücken?

Dummerweise kann man das alles auch nirgends üben...


Das mit der Kamera ist auch absoluter Mist, man konnte früher so schön den Spielzug nochmal genau ansehen, Abseitslinien anschauen, pass+Laufwerge besser sehen - ich hoffe, die reichen das noch nach?


----------



## Razor2408 (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Elfmeter muss man länger üben, dann geht das recht gut.
Je länger man die Schuss-Tast hält desto höher geht der Ball
Je länger man in eine Richtung drückt desto weiter geht der Ball in diese Richtung
Man muss also beides gut dosieren und das Zusammenspiel ist nicht so einfach am Beginn.
Als Goalie halte ich wenn der Gegner anläuft immer die Schusstaste gedrückt und dann in die Richtung wo ich mich hinwerfe. Funktioniert recht gut.

Und die Kamera ist wirklich eine bodenlose Frechheit! Wie man sowas in eine moderne Fussballsimulation im Jahre 2010 integrieren kann frage ich mich jedesmal nach einem Tor.
Wieder ein Punkt wo FIFA deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte jetzt 4 Elfer in meiner Meisterliga Spieltag 20, und nur einer war drin... das ist echt bescheuert. Üben kann man das ja auch nicht... 


bei der cam geht es mir an sich darum, dass ich immer ganz gern mal ein Video mit den besten Toren erstellt hab - das kann man mit den cams, die man im replay hat, vergessen...


----------



## iceman650 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nochmal was für dich, Herbboy: Für einen guten Elfmeter die Schusstaste antippen (sehr kurz also) und direkt nach dem Tastendruck genau 2 Sekunden lang den Stick in eine Richtung drücken. Dann landet er genau unten im Eck.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke, also: beim Elfmeterschiessen (Pokal) geht das ganze ja auch viel einfacher. Muss mal schauen, wenn ich nochmal aus dem Spiel raus einen Elfer bekomme.


----------

